# 2011 Trek 3700



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I'm new to the forum so please take it easy on me.. 

I'm in the market for getting a new MTB. I was looking at 2011 Trek 3700. Read some reviews and there were fantastic for entry-level bike. I'm wondering if anyone here riding this bike? How is it? 

I'm planning to ride this on the road and trails maybe once a week (busy with work and life). The only bad review for this bike is the seat being not so comfy. 

I'm looking forward to your posts. Thanks!

*NOTE*

Posted this in Trek forum, MOD can delete that thread. Thanks!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know how much you are planning to pay but for what you are doing it will be perfect. You may also have a look here they have some really good deals I only recommend bikes direct because the have very good parts for the price.
Let me know how much you are going to spend and welcome to the sport.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

My first MTB was a Trek 3700. I rode it for a few years and then sold it on so I could buy a better one (Trek 6500), rode that for another couple of years and sold it on, and now have a lovely Trek 69er. So yeah, it's ideal for your purposes: ride it and have fun! 

Whatever model you actually go for, make sure you get a bike that fits your body - don't try to fit your body to the bike.


----------



## krinksta (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Trek 3900. I've rode it around on the streets as well as on the trails every now and then. It holds up pretty well. The only thing you might have problems with is the wheel. Mine tends to get a little crooked from trail riding. Not enough that it will stop you from riding it but enough that you will want to get it trued. The bike shop by me does wheel trueing for free, most are around $10 dollars i would guess.


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

jpeters said:


> I don't know how much you are planning to pay but for what you are doing it will be perfect. You may also have a look here they have some really good deals I only recommend bikes direct because the have very good parts for the price.
> Let me know how much you are going to spend and welcome to the sport.
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/


Thanks for the feedback guys!

My price range is around 400-800. Do you guys think im better off getting the 4300 in the long run? I was also checking the parts for 3700, are they decent? Im not really familiar with the model ( i know shimano is a great brand)


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Teemberland said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> My price range is around 400-800. Do you guys think im better off getting the 4300 in the long run? I was also checking the parts for 3700, are they decent? Im not really familiar with the model ( i know shimano is a great brand)


I would say go up to a 4300. Better frame and shock plus the components are a better.
Just means a longer life and easier to upgrade later as parts wear out.


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

Timeless said:


> I would say go up to a 4300. Better frame and shock plus the components are a better.
> Just means a longer life and easier to upgrade later as parts wear out.


Thanks for the tip.

If I decided to get the 3700 (money is really tight), components are upgradable too right?


----------



## nodaksvt (May 16, 2010)

Teemberland said:


> Do you guys think im better off getting the 4300 in the long run? )


Yes, upgrade, but not for the long run.


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys! I'll get 3700 disc for now. Then if i decided to go hard core, i'll upgrade to 6 or 8 series.


----------



## godmathias (Nov 23, 2010)

Teemberland said:


> Ok, thanks guys! I'll get 3700 disc for now. Then if i decided to go hard core, i'll upgrade to 6 or 8 series.


excellent choice for a starter bike, and like you said, if you will be riding it on a trail and also on roads a few times per week, it will be perfect.

However, like somebody else said, the 4300 disc is a significant step in the right direction. It's got a much better fork, 24 gears instead of 21 (not really a huge deal), and it comes with hydraulic brakes which are much more powerful. The question is do you want to spend an extra ~$200 on a starter bike. I decided on a 3700 and loved hittin the trails so much, I upgraded to a Gary Fisher X-Cal after 6 months. If you get into it, you will be glad you got the 4300, if not, the 3700 will be the right choice.

In your price range, I'd also recommend checking out the Gary Fisher Marlin. Great Bike and it's a 29er, which in my opinion makes a big difference and I'll never go back to 26ers.

Use this page to compare some bikes and research some of the parts:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/compare/#/4300disc,3700disc,marlin

That will help you make the right decision.

Let us know and show us pictures when you decide!


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

godmathias said:


> excellent choice for a starter bike, and like you said, if you will be riding it on a trail and also on roads a few times per week, it will be perfect.
> 
> However, like somebody else said, the 4300 disc is a significant step in the right direction. It's got a much better fork, 24 gears instead of 21 (not really a huge deal), and it comes with hydraulic brakes which are much more powerful. The question is do you want to spend an extra ~$200 on a starter bike. I decided on a 3700 and loved hittin the trails so much, I upgraded to a Gary Fisher X-Cal after 6 months. If you get into it, you will be glad you got the 4300, if not, the 3700 will be the right choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post!

I have a lot of thinking to do guys. I went to my local trek store and found some good deals. I saw the 3700 D there. Then i saw 11' 6000 D for 1029 - fell in love with the components and color. Then on my way out, i saw an EX 6 for 1399.

Now i have a dilemna! Do you guys think for 1399 should i go for the ex? Is that a good price for '10 model? I saw the sticker, normally its 1975. How many of you here upgraded from hardtail to full suspension after few months? Im thinking if i get the 3700 right now, i might upgrade to full suspension later. That would save me some cash.

So with that said, is 1399 for 10' EX 6 worth the price?


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Well you are comparing a few different price points. You will first want to get the fit right for size and the best frame for your build. Beyond that the components will come into play.

Do you want a 26" wheel or a 29" wheel?


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

The 3 series treks aren't really designed for trail use. They should be fine for streets and smoother dirt roads. Instead of a cassette, they use a weaker freewheel. As krinksta noticed, they also have single wall wheels instead of double wall. Here's a recent thread where the 3700 was discussed.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=690752

I would take any reviews with a grain of salt, given that people tend to like to think they made a smart purchase and they probably don't have any experience with other bikes.


----------



## slammed68 (Mar 30, 2011)

i believe the 3900 and 3700 disc actually come with a freehub/cassette while the 3700 and 3500 come with a free wheel


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

slammed68 said:


> i believe the 3900 and 3700 disc actually come with a freehub/cassette while the 3700 and 3500 come with a free wheel


I stand corrected. Given the 475 hub on the new model, it would be a cassette. I mentioned the 475 in the thread I linked, but a very knowledgeable person stated they still used freewheels.


----------



## godmathias (Nov 23, 2010)

Teemberland said:


> Thanks for your post!
> 
> I have a lot of thinking to do guys. I went to my local trek store and found some good deals. I saw the 3700 D there. Then i saw 11' 6000 D for 1029 - fell in love with the components and color. Then on my way out, i saw an EX 6 for 1399.
> 
> ...


I've never owned a full suspension, as I upgraded from my HT to a much better 29er HT, but it sounds like a Full Suspension might not be necessary for the type of riding you're doing. If I were you, Id go for the 4300 disc or Marlin and use that as your starting point. It sounds like you're excited about this and could get into it, and the 3700 should really only be used for dirt paths and street. The Trek 6000 or GF Cobia (you should really consider 29ers) would be great too if you want to spend a bit extra, however that price seems like a lot for the 6000. If I recall, my local Trek shop had them for 899 just a few months ago. But you are right, the 6000 is a great looking Bike.

Also, I havent owned one, but from what Ive heard, you probably dont want to go lower than say $2200 if you want a quality Full Suspension bike. Id say get a mid level hardtail and go from there. Hard Tails are great and have tons of benefits and make a great starting point.

Another note, I personally love Treks so I always recommend those, but you should check out the Giant Talon 29er or Specialized Rockhopper series. Those are also very good bikes in your price range.


----------



## godmathias (Nov 23, 2010)

Also you really want to look at a few of the major parts. I'm by no means an expert at all, but when I look at bikes, the first things I look at are fork (obviously), derailers, wheels, and brakes are super important. Trust me when I say the wrong set of brakes can ruin many fun rides.

I would stay away from anything lower than SRAM X.5 derailers, as well as SR Suntour forks and Tektro brakes. Just my opinion from personal experience. My first bike had all 3 of those and I absolutely hated them.

Cheers.


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

Mathias, you made some great points! 

Im not in a realy hurry really, but after what u said i think i'll get the 3700 or 4300 for now and go from there. 

I really appreciate it! I'll post some pics when i get my bike!


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Teemberland said:


> Mathias, you made some great points!
> 
> Im not in a realy hurry really, but after what u said i think i'll get the 3700 or 4300 for now and go from there.
> 
> I really appreciate it! I'll post some pics when i get my bike!


I say go with the 4300 over the 3700. It gives you a better starting point.
The more you pay upfront the better deal you tend to get.

I got a 2007 Rockhopper base when I got back into Mtn Biking in 4 years ago. Since then I upgrade parts as they get damage or wear out.

My upgrades so far have been putting XT M770 Crank as I bent my middle chain ring. My rear wheel has been upgrade to a Deora Hug and my Rear D is a Deora as well.
Reason that they did not make the jump to XT was money is a bit tight right now for me so it was upgrades just to keep going. Money was a bit better in 2007 when I upgraded the crank.

I will replace the wheels and brakes to disk at some point. Point is I have a frame that was a good starting point for long term upgrades. 
Best advice is get something worth keep maintained and replace parts as they wear out or you get into the sport more.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I would get the EX 6 if you can swing it I only say that because I started with a ht and ended up with a fs. Fs bikes handel better and are easy on your body the ht is limited when you start to get serious. I always say get the best parts you can afford you will be happy in the long run


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

jpeters said:


> I would get the EX 6 if you can swing it I only say that because I started with a ht and ended up with a fs. Fs bikes handel better and are easy on your body the ht is limited when you start to get serious. I always say get the best parts you can afford you will be happy in the long run


The only think I'm worried about FS is the pricey maintenance.

*UPDATE*

It looks like I can get a good deal on '10 or '11 4500. I'll update as soon as I get a bike.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

id rule out the 3 series for the pure fact that they have single-wall rims... youll need to true the wheels and replace tubes far too often if you actually trail ride.


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

shenny88 said:


> id rule out the 3 series for the pure fact that they have single-wall rims... youll need to true the wheels and replace tubes far too often if you actually trail ride.


After 3 Trek stores that I've been to, I decided to get 4500 instead in case I decided to go hardcare with it. I'll pick it up on friday morning then ride it until the afternoon! I can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great choice. You see I had a 3900 too once now it's frame is decor on my steps. You see I was a bit more adventurous than my 3900 would allow for and after replacing parts every week for a summer, I decided to upgrade to something worthy of my desires for riding. 

I went way up the ladder though and now have a bike that I cannot out ride. After some trials at the local NEMBA FEST at Bear Brook I bought a 2009 GT Force 1. I love it!

But before I had the cash I kept saying, "I wish I had a 4300 or a 4500 so I could just make some upgrades and keep riding." 

Mountain bikes are expensive and you really have to weigh out what you want and what it is worth to you. But for what it is worth I think you have purchased an excellent bike to get you riding!


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

T_Bone22581 said:


> Great choice. You see I had a 3900 too once now it's frame is decor on my steps. You see I was a bit more adventurous than my 3900 would allow for and after replacing parts every week for a summer, I decided to upgrade to something worthy of my desires for riding.
> 
> I went way up the ladder though and now have a bike that I cannot out ride. After some trials at the local NEMBA FEST at Bear Brook I bought a 2009 GT Force 1. I love it!
> 
> ...


Good stuff! I think by going with 4500 will be good for me in the long run anyways. Also, I don't think I'll be upgrading to a better bike anytime soon. So the 4500 is the perfect bike for my budget, and my lifestyle! I'm just glad I finally found the right bike after reading and asking people for advice for 2 weeks.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Teemberland said:


> Good stuff! I think by going with 4500 will be good for me in the long run anyways. Also, I don't think I'll be upgrading to a better bike anytime soon. So the 4500 is the perfect bike for my budget, and my lifestyle! I'm just glad I finally found the right bike after reading and asking people for advice in 2 weeks.


Great choice! By choosing a really nice entry level bike you're going to get a lot of time to develop a preference for what kind of bike you might want next. The bike will hold up until you are ready to upgrade to something else and it won't cost you a fortune in the meantime. When you are getting ready for a new bike, think about what kind of trails you like the best and what kind of riding you are looking to start doing and then you will have a much better foothold on what type of bike you want to get next. Maybe you'll fall in love with XC racing or hitting big jumps or getting out for really rough trail rides... at least with a little experience under your belt from riding you'll not have to waste money picking a DH bike when you would rather be racing the singlespeed class in your local XC race series.

Looking forward to seeing your new ride, have fun!


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Your welcome*

Hey I think we are probably all glad to help you out in any way we can. We have all been there!


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

Zebrahum / T_Bone,

Yes, I'm really glad I found this site. All members here have been really helpful and nice especially to a newbie like me. The trails in my backyard are not really "extreme", but I heard it was pretty fun, and it is perfect trail for my skill. When I got the feel of my bike, I might go somewhere in our area for somewhere more thrilling. 

That said, I really can't wait to ride. I wish I can ride with ya'll here. Ya'll nice and knowledgeable. 

Friday is THE day. Photos coming!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Teemberland said:


> Friday is THE day. Photos coming!


If you're gonna take the time to post pics, please make sure to include a proper 'couch shot' :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540351&highlight=couch+shot

Congrats on the new sled!


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

jeffj said:


> If you're gonna take the time to post pics, please make sure to include a proper 'couch shot' :thumbsup:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540351&highlight=couch+shot
> 
> Congrats on the new sled!


Iol that's awesome! I wish we had a bigger couch! We have a love seat, I hope it fits lol


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

*If you want....*

Teemberland,

I am in the Concord, NH area and frequently visit Bear Brook, Franklin Falls and the Concord Hospital. I would be happy to take you out if these areas are not too far for you.

PM me anytime. I'm not the best rider, but I don't think I qualify as newb anymore either. Regardless don't let yourself fall into a feeling that you are not good enough to ride with anyone else. By riding with better riders you get better. It might seem frustrating at first, but it will payoff and eventually you'll be leading the pack!

So if I can help, I'd love to.


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Ooops!*

I forgot, this post is not in my regional category so you could be in California, for all I know. So if by some circumstance you are then my offer is useless. But if not keep in touch.


----------



## Teemberland (Apr 9, 2011)

T_Bone22581 said:


> I forgot, this post is not in my regional category so you could be in California, for all I know. So if by some circumstance you are then my offer is useless. But if not keep in touch.


Yes, I live in San Diego. But who knows right? I appreciate the offer! :thumbsup:


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Figures!?*

It figures that you would about as far as you could possibly be from me, just because I made you the offer. LOL.

Yeah so if you are ever in the northeast.... Look me up.


----------

